# bought a new Optiarc DVD RW AD-7280S ATA Device



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I bought a Newegg.ca - Sony Optiarc 24X DVD Burner, Bulk Package 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model AD-7280S-0B - CD / DVD Burners, and it has a yellow exclamation mark in device manager, and will not update the driver. I can not find one for it, and was looking for someone who would no where i could get one.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The optical drive is plug and play so no drivers are needed. 
Does the drive show in the Bios?
Are the SATA and power connector secured?
Have you tried another SATA cable?


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

Tyree said:


> The optical drive is plug and play so no drivers are needed.
> Does the drive show in the Bios?
> Are the SATA and power connector secured?
> Have you tried another SATA cable?


The drive shows up in the bios.
I made sure the connections were secured
I just tried another SATA cable and still nothing. it doesnt show up in windows explorer either. Still has the exclamtion mark in device manager though.

Very weird.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> Try this: Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


I have two dvd drives installed, and that program only picks up the one. 

The new one i bought doesn't show up in windows explorer so it doesnt have a drive letter.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Run and type *diskmgmt.msc* and press enter. In Disk Management do you see your new DVD burner? It may be taking up a drive letter of another device. Right click the drive and choose *Change Drive Letter or Path. *


----------

